# apple ID change of password



## zeedeezee (Sep 30, 2010)

so i have had to change only the password on my Apple ID. now i can't download updates. just tells me that my password is incorrect. i have reset it. i have tried signing out of itunes and icloud, rebooting, uncle Tom Cobbly and all but still no change. what to do?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what device are you talking about?


----------



## zeedeezee (Sep 30, 2010)

sorry. iphone 5s


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you contacted Apple about the account issue?


----------



## goanna (Oct 22, 2010)

Apple ID: Changing your password


----------

